# Shrimp Compatibility Chart



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you Crustaforum for letting us use this image.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for re-posting this chart! I miss it!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This should be stickied... This is great, I remember seeing it a long time ago, so I only chose CRS and cherry shrimp. The guy selling them was wanting me to house many yellows and greens together, since the they cost more than cherries.

I only knew better because of this chart.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I second effox's suggestion of stickying this handy chart.


----------

